# Use of Crinone Gel before ET



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi
Was just wondering if someone could give me a bit of advice? I am having ICSI at GCRM at the minute. Had my EC on Wed and am waiting to have ET this Monday (5 day transfer). After EC one of the nurses told me to insert the crinone gel (which I got with my meds) intra vaginally tonight.  Anyway I opened the crinone gel tonight to use it and there are 12 separate applicators containing gel. I presume I only use one of them?? And then use the other ones after ET? I should have asked the nurse but I was still a bit groggy after the EC and never realised I had 12 different applicators of the gel until tonight! Can anyone help?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya Rosecat...........


just use 1 tonight hun did you get a treatment schedule?  It should tell you on there...........you probably have to do 1 every night from now on until test day I can't quite remember and it's not that long ago I was doing all this myself.  Would do no harm to phone the clinic in the morning just to check.


Good luck with your treatment hope to hear another BFP soon x


Kate


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Crazykate - thanks for getting back to me. I just used one of them and presumed that I'd have to use one every night after tonight. I'll ring the clinic in the morn and see if someone can tell me. Thanks again.


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Rosecat

Kate is right its one per day until OTD.. good luck hope you get a BFP


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Sparty,so do I!


----------

